# The loss of a DWR friend



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I recieved word of the passing of our good friend Keith Fullenkamp. He has been intstrumental in the Youth Hunt, the Youth Fair, and the Mentored Youth Hunt. He was a very good man, and a true friend to Utah's waterfowlers.
R


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

I am proud to have been able to call Keith a True Friend. Family, Friends, Colleagues, The Wildlife of this state and the Hunters that chase them have suffered a great loss. 
Thank you for your Service and more importantly your friendship.
Godspeed


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear. That is a tough pill to swallow. My heart goes out to his family.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow...

Sincere condolences to his family. He was a great guy to talk to and did many wonderful things in the name of our wildlife and our sport. He will be surely missed.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow very sad indeed, he was so young! I only had a few interactions with him and he was always very professional and kind. My condolences to his family!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:-(


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

May he rest in peace in that Big Hunting Club in the sky where the ducks and geese are always flying. My prayers and condolences to his family.


----------



## K Lark (Sep 13, 2013)

dang sad; his baby and wife are in prayers


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Sad news for sure.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear this, he was a good man.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

A bit more info:

Funeral services for Utah Division of Wildlife Resources Sergeant Keith Fullenkamp will be held at the Dee Events Center at Weber State University (4400 Harrison Blvd Ogden, UT 84403) on Monday September 30th at 11:00 am. Keith will be transported to the Leavitt Mortuary where he will be cremated following the funeral. There will be no graveside service.

A memorial fund has been established at US Bank. Deposits can be made by contacting any US Bank and referencing the Sgt Keith Fullenkamp Memorial Fund.

A second memorial service will be held in Ohio and at Keith's request, his ashes will be spread at the River of No Return, in Salmon Idaho. Dates for both services have yet to be determined.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

We as waterfowlers have been called upon to line Keith's transport route with our air boats and mud boats as a salute to our fallen friend. The final route has not been released as of yet but details to follow shortly. We ask that all trucks and boats be in place by 12 noon. Ogden PD will be directing traffic to allow us enough room to show our respect. If you could attend it is greatly appreciated. At the very least what a great man deserves from the group he represented so well. 

Thanks, Chuck


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Any word on the route yet?


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

My apologies for the short notice, I got word this evening that there is now concern of having enough room for the previously requested boats at the funeral service for SGT. Keith Fullenkamp. For those who were going to bring their boats please feel free to attend the service but we have now been asked to leave the boats home. Again my apologies for the short notice.

Thanks, Chuck


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

SGT. Keith Fullenkamp, an Honorable Man, Our thoughts and prayers go out to his wife and family


----------

